
Postgresql-9.6 released today - bitrainbow
https://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.6/static/release-9-6.html
======
okket
See release annoucement:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12604855](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12604855)

